# Project GTI Restoration: Phase 1



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

Finally, an update to the GTI restoration project. This first installment primarily involves examining the car to determine its condition prior to teardown. After checking the car over, it appeared to be a solid-enough candidate, needing relatively minor mechanical and cosmetic work. 
































So the teardown began. All of the interior and exterior trim was removed, including windows. All of the parts were grouped together and stored in marked bags and containers. 
















Next, the mechanical systems were removed. The old exhaust was cut off first to facilitate removal of the engine and transmission.








All of the wiring and vacuum connections were labeled for proper reassembly later. 








Typical of older MkII's, there was rust in several section of the body, especially in the lower rear.
























That's where it stands for now. I'll have updates soon on the actual repair and reconditioning phase.
Until then, cheers







.
Bryan


----------



## watson (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: Project GTI Restoration: Phase 1 (Bryan J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bryan J* »_









Durtty







. Looks like its coming along great!


----------



## pdxtomct (Apr 4, 2000)

*Re: Project GTI Restoration: Phase 1 (Bryan J)*

What will you do about the rust points in body?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Project GTI Restoration: Phase 1 (pdxtomct)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pdxtomct* »_What will you do about the rust points in body? 

Those will be ground out and filled or patched as needed. I expect to have the car for several years once it's done, so I'd like to make sure it's done right the first time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwtoys (Mar 31, 1999)

*Re: Project GTI Restoration: Phase 1 (Bryan J)*

keep it up! I'm trying to do something similar with my bare hands. Today I used a hammer to have a go at bodywork. I think I need a little more work to say the least.


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: Project GTI Restoration: Phase 1 (Bryan J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bryan J* »_
Those will be ground out and filled or patched as needed. I expect to have the car for several years once it's done, so I'd like to make sure it's done right the first time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You might want to consider using POR15 instead of grinding & filling.
When used according to the directions, POR15 does VERY well.


----------



## ScottMan (May 15, 2002)

*Re: Project GTI Restoration: Phase 1 (Bryan J)*

Have you picked a color yet? I would go with either atlas gray (rare factory A2 color), 2003 GLI gray (don't know the name), or B3 Passat gray. German cars just look right in gray and it's a color unique to them. I can't think of the last time I saw I car that was gray and wasn't German. If your not a gray man, then I'd go with the factory deep metallic blue that came on some 88' or 89' GTI 16v. I can't find a pic of one. It's lighter than helios blue and darker than Jazz blue, kind of like the blue navigation bars on the vortex main page. I remember seeing/reading about one on-line that had a 1.8T transplant.


----------



## Estonian (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Project GTI Restoration: Phase 1 (ScottMan)*

How's the project going? I'm doing the same thing right now.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Project GTI Restoration: Phase 1 (Estonian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Estonian* »_How's the project going? I'm doing the same thing right now.

The project is coming along better than you can tell. The new engine is built and reassembled. I am finishing some prep work this weekend before it goes for paint, which should hopefully be in the next week to 10 days. Once it's back from paint I can kick some ass reassembling it. It's getting close to crunch time for me, since Fall is on its way, and the Cabriolet will be put away in another 2 months







! 
There will be another installment to the story soon on the front page! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Later,
Bryan


----------



## buddylove (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: Project GTI Restoration: Phase 1 (charlier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *charlier* »_
You might want to consider using POR15 instead of grinding & filling.
When used according to the directions, POR15 does VERY well.

Have anymore info on this?


----------



## VW TANK (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: Project GTI Restoration: Phase 1 (buddylove)*

more info on POR-15?
check out http://www.por15.com
it is one of the most badass products EVER


----------



## Tom Shorten (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: Project GTI Restoration: Phase 1 (watson)*

I'm fairly new to the page and I own an 84 GTI in good condition. Could you supply me with information about the gone but not forgotten 84GTI project? i want to restore it a little more to perfect condition and I wouldn't mind getting some ideas if you did restore another 84. Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Project GTI Restoration: Phase 1 (Tom Shorten)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tom Shorten* »_ I own an 84 GTI in good condition. Could you supply me with information about the gone but not forgotten 84GTI project?

It's an older project, more than 6 years gone now, but I've been meaning to scan the pictures so I can post them. I'll Try to do that soon.








And welcome to the site










_Modified by Bryan J at 4:36 PM 10-22-2003_


----------



## MBRACKLIFFE (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: Project GTI Restoration: Phase 1 (VW TANK)*

Just wanted to give a little heads up about POR-15, its not all its cracked up to be. In fact it doesnt stop rust creep or bubbles from forming. I know because I have used it on my 1977 westy. It is also expensive. 
A much better alternative is Rust Encapsulator which is carried by Eastwood.
http://www.eastwoodcompany.com
Rust encapsulator actually stops the rust instead of covering it up. It is also cheaper and doesnt require the extra prep that POR-15 does.
If you need more info there is a side by side comparison of the two products in this months issue of Auto Restorer. http://www.autorestorermagazine.com
Ill try to put the article up for you all to read. I have used both and just thought I would share my experiences.


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Project GTI Restoration: Phase 1 (Bryan J)*

Nice Work Bryan J....I'm doing the same exact swap into my 91' 8V Gti. I'm learning a lot to say the least. I'm just about ready to slide the restored motor back in. 
This swap has taken me longer than I thought it would due to the fact that I have been doing a lot of cleaning and painting and polishing. My dremmal tool has been real helpful with the cleaning and polishing process.
I have been using a Bentley and Chelton's Manual. Both books have been very helpful. The Vortex has also been a very helpful resource.
Keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ben-


----------



## ONLY 8V (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: Project GTI Restoration: Phase 1 (Bryan J)*

WOW...an early model '90 GTI 8V....same body as the 87-89 16Vs but with the 8V motor. Probably one of the rarest GTIs to come to the states. Only made 90-90 1/2 before they went to the big bumpers and round lights in 2H90. Thats a keeper, good luck!


----------

